# Resolved: Slow connection with new surfboard modem and old belkin router.



## bob4dba (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi,

I recently had a problem with my old cable modem and got a replacement from the cable company. I don't know the model of the old modem, but the new one is a motorola surfboard sb5101. My wireles router is a belkin f5d6231-4 802-11b. Before the old modem went belly up, my wireless connect speed was very good...now it is terrible. If I connect directly to the modem, speed is excellent. The router is about 4 years old, but I don't see any firmware updates available. Does anyone have any ideas ? Is it possible that the Belkin f5d6231-4 is just "incompatible" with the sb5101 ?

Thanks very much!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Slow connection with new surfboard modem and old belkin router.*

I have seen several instances where the physical interface between a modem and a router were incompatible, so this is a possibility. I have an old Toshiba Modem that didn't like one of the routers I connected to it.

A new router is pretty cheap, and may be the solution.


----------



## bob4dba (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Slow connection with new surfboard modem and old belkin router.*

Fry's had a netgear on sale for $24.99....I'm up and running again. THANKS!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Slow connection with new surfboard modem and old belkin router.*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

